# Curly Walnut Platter



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

First of all I would like to thank the people in the turning forum who helped me by providing some much needed knowledge and tips of how to turn this platter without injuring myself.
So I recently bought some Curly Walnut from a guy on Craigslist for a summertime project, but after seeing how striking the grain was I just couldn't wait to use it. For this platter I used a 20" long end piece of a board about 6” wide x 1” thick. I cut it crossgrain into 16-ea tapered wedges so I could glue them up and make a segmented platter for decoration, not for everyday use. I cut each of the long edges of the tapered pieces on a 4 degree bevel to help form the cone shape of the platter and by doing this I was able to get some depth to the piece without using a lot of material. Once all the 16 sections were glued up I leveled off the bottom and glued a smaller 7/16” thick flat base to the underside for the traditional stand.
It ended up about 10-1/2" in diameter. I sanded it out to 400 grit and finished it with two coats Danish Oil.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats really nice:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Very unique, I like this one a lot. The shaping of the platter leading up to the foot is very visually appealing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful curly curves. Lol. Thats gorgeous


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice wood and excellent workmanship. I love walnut............


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice! Looks like some nice tight joints on the glue up. The grain adds some seriously cool character to it. You were right justified to jump on it and put it to good use. Beautiful.

I'm supposed to be scoring a little pile of walnut from a local industrial cabinet shop in about an hour and a half from now. I can only hope to get some with that nice of grain in the bunch.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I like that, nice wood and a nice job too


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, that is a great use for that wood and well executed. Great work!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow John,
great looking piece. I have never seen curly walnut before. I guess I have to keep an eye out for some.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you for all the comments and kind words. I am happy how it turned out. 

Chaincarver Steve I hope your haul yesterday scored some nice Walnut. 

Firehawk until I bought this I didn't know that Walnut existed with this type of grain pattern either. It is spectacular and worked out to less than $4.00 per board foot.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The Everyman Show said:


> Chaincarver Steve I hope your haul yesterday scored some nice Walnut.


Thank you. And yes it did. I got about 35 boards. Mostly about 4 foot long and ranging in width from around 1 1/2" to 6". Most are closer to the 3-4" range. Not a lot of clear boards (many irregular with some live edges and faces) but good stuff none the less. I hope I find some of that curly grain you used in your cool looking platter. One has about 6" of spalting though. Don't know how useful that section will be. Time will tell. 

It was all stored in rafters for the past 8-10 years and is dusty and oxidized. Gonna have to plane a few to check it out properly. Now I need to come up with some projects worthy of the material :laughing:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Walnut comes in many different packages.


----------

